# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Παπαγάλοι Macaw

## jojo369

Παπαγάλοι Μακάο - Macaw

Από τα πιο εντυπωσιακά είδη παπαγάλων που κλέβουν τις ματιές μας όχι μόνο για το πολύχρωμο φτέρωμά τους, αλλά και τις καρδιές μας για την μοναδική τους προσωπικότητα είναι οι παπαγάλοι Macaw.

Οι παπαγάλοι αυτοί που προέρχονται από την Κεντρική και Νότιο Αμερική, την Καραϊβική και το Μεξικό, έχουν ως φυσικούς τους βιότοπους τα υγρά τροπικά δάση, άλλες δασικές εκτάσεις, αλλά και την σαβάνα.

Η Οικογένεια των Μακάο περιλαμβάνει μεσαίου και μεγάλου μεγέθους πουλιά και κατατάσσονται σε έξι διαφορετικά γένη που συνολικά περιλαμβάνει 18 είδη πουλιών.

Με βάση το μέγεθός τους χωρίζονται σε μεγάλους και μικρούς Μακάο.

Anodorhynchus
Glaucous Macaw, Anodorhynchus glaucus
Hyacinth Macaw, Anodorhynchus hyacinthinus
Indigo Macaw or Lear's Macaw, Anodorhynchus leari
Cyanopsitta
Little Blue Macaw or Spix's Macaw, Cyanopsitta spixii
Ara
Blue-and-yellow Macaw or Blue-and-gold Macaw, Ara ararauna
Blue-throated Macaw, Ara glaucogularis
Military Macaw, Ara militaris
Buffon's Macaw or Great Green Macaw, Ara ambiguus
Scarlet Macaw or Aracanga, Ara macao
Green-winged Macaw, Ara chloroptera
Red-fronted Macaw, Ara rubrogenys
Chestnut-fronted Macaw or Severe Macaw, Ara severa
Cuban Red Macaw, Ara tricolor
Orthopsittaca
Red-bellied Macaw, Orthopsittaca manilata
Primolius
Blue-headed Macaw, Primolius couloni
Illiger's Macaw or Blue-winged Macaw, Primolius maracana
Golden-collared Macaw, Primolius auricollis
Diopsittaca
Red-shouldered Macaw or Hahn's Macaw, Diopsittaca nobilis
Τα κυριότερα χαρακτηριστικά τους είναι το πολύχρωμο ελκυστικό φτέρωμά τους, το μεγάλο, γαμψό, δυνατό, σκουρόχρωμο συνήθως μαύρο ράμφος τους, και οι περιοχές με δέρμα γύρω από το πρόσωπο που αφορά κυρίως τα μεγαλύτερα σε μέγεθος είδη. Έχει αποδειχθεί ότι τα φτερά στο πρόσωπό τους είναι μοναδικά όπως και τα ανθρώπινα δακτυλικά αποτυπώματα.

Οι μεγάλοι παπαγάλοι έχουν μέγεθος που κυμαίνεται από 70 εως 96 εκατοστά συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της μακριάς ουρά τους. Το βάρος τους μπορεί να ξεπεράσει τα 1200 γραμμάρια ενώ το προσδόκιμο της ζωής τους αγγίξει τα 75 χρόνια. Γενικά είναι από τα μακροβιότερα οικόσιτα κατοικίδια, όμως το πόσο ακριβώς θα ζήσουν εξαρτάται από την ποιότητα διατροφής τους και από την περιποίηση που θα έχουν από τον ιδιοκτήτη τους.

Το μέγεθος των μικρότερων παπαγάλων κυμαίνεται από 30 -48 εκατοστά. Ο μέσος όρος ζωή τους κυμαίνεται ανάλογα με το είδος από 25-30 χρόνια.

Όπως όλοι οι παπαγάλοι είναι ζυγοδάκτυλοι, έχουν δύο δάκτυλα μπρος και δύο πίσω.

Παρόλο που στο φυσικό τους περιβάλλον παρουσιάζουν εξαιρετική πτητική ικανότητα και δημιουργούν ένα υπερθέαμα καθώς πετούν συχνά σε μεγάλα σμήνη, στην αιχμαλωσία δεν θα τους δούμε συχνά να πετούν. Προτιμούν να αναρριχώνται στο πιο ψηλό σημείο του κλουβιού ή του σταντ μασουλώντας και ροκανίζοντας κομματάκια φυσικού ξύλου ιτιάς, προκειμένου να γυμνάζονται και να διατηρούνται σε φόρμα. Επειδή έχουν πολύ σκληρό και δυνατό ράμφος, είναι απαραίτητο τα κάγκελα του κλουβιού τους ή του πτηνοτροφείου που διαμένουν, να είναι κατασκευασμένα από ανθεκτικό υλικό κατά προτίμηση μεταλλικό. Επιπλέον να έχουν οριζόντια διάταξη για να διευκολύνουν το σκαρφάλωμα που τόσο λατρεύουν.

Κοινός κανόνας για την διαμονή ειδικά των μεγαλύτερων ειδών είναι ότι το κλουβί τους πρέπει να είναι τριπλάσιο σε μέγεθος από το συνολικό μέγεθος του πουλιού. Αν είναι μικρότερο, η πανέμορφη μακριά ουρά τους θα τσακίσει και θα καταστραφεί. Οι ξύλινες φυσικές πατήθρες είναι ότι καλύτερο για τα πουλιά αυτού του είδους. Ταΐστρες και ποτίστρες είναι ανάλογες του μεγέθους του πουλιού. Τα πουλιά αυτά λατρεύουν το μπάνιο. Τους αρέσει να τα ψεκάζει κανείς με το ψεκαστήρι ειδικά στις φάσεις που βγάζουν τα νέα τους φτερά και χρειάζονται συχνή περιποίηση.

Οι Μακάο ωριμάζουν αναπαραγωγικά από τον 4-8 χρόνο ζωής τους και τα θηλυκά μπορούν να γεννούν μέχρι και τα 35 τους περίπου χρόνια. Είναι μονομορφικά πουλιά και οι διαφορές ανάμεσα στα γένη είναι δύσκολο τα προσδιοριστούν. Γενικά τα αρσενικά είναι ελαφρώς μεγαλύτερα από τα θηλυκά και με χοντρότερο κεφάλι. Για να επιβεβαιωθεί όμως με ακρίβεια το γένος γίνεται είτε ενδοσκόπηση, είτε τεστ DNA.

Επειδή ο αριθμός τους στο φυσικό περιβάλλον μειώνεται ολοένα και περισσότερο λόγω της καταστροφής τους φυσικού τους περιβάλλοντος και την εκτεταμένης λαθροθηρίας, είναι σκόπιμο να γίνεται αναπαραγωγή σε συνθήκες εκτροφής. Όμως αυτό δεν είναι και εύκολη υπόθεση καθώς τα πουλιά αυτά είναι μονογαμικά και θέλουν να επιλέξουν τα ίδια τον σύντροφό τους με τον οποίο και θα περάσουν μαζί μια ολόκληρη ζωή. Δυστυχώς σε πολύ λίγες περιπτώσεις τα πουλιά αυτά κρατιούνται ως κατοικίδια σε ζευγάρι, με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχει πολύ μικρός αριθμός νεοσσών σε αιχμαλωσία. Για την αναπαραγωγή τους χρειάζονται μεγάλη και άνετη φωλιά, ή κάποιο βαρελάκι ανάλογο του μέγεθος του πουλιού. Για το στρώσιμο της φωλιάς προσφέρονται κομμάτια ξύλου τα οποία και ροκανίζουν με το ράμφος τους . Σε διάστημα λίγων ημερών γεννούν από 2-4 αυγά κατά μέσον όρο. Η εκκόλαψη κρατάει από 24-28 μέρες . Η θηλυκιά αναλαμβάνει το ζέσταμα των αυγών, ενώ το αρσενικό την προμηθεύει με τροφή. Το μεγάλωμα των νεοσσών το αναλαμβάνουν εξίσου και οι δυο γονείς. Μετά από ένα τρίμηνο περίπου οι νεοσσοί έχουν αναπτυχθεί πλήρως και μπορούν να αυτοεξυπηρετηθούν.

Επειδή προέρχονται από θερμά κλίματα, λατρεύουν την ζέστη. Δεν τους αρέσει το κρύο και καλό είναι να αποφεύγουμε τα ρεύματα αέρα για να μην κρυολογήσουν.

Μια σωστή και ισορροπημένη διατροφή που να περιλαμβάνει μείγμα σπόρων, ξηρών καρπών όπως καρύδια, φιστίκια, φρέσκα φρούτα, όπως μήλο, πορτοκάλι, μούρα, σταφύλια και λαχανικά όπως καρότα, μπρόκολα, πιπεριές, καλαμπόκι είναι βοηθητικά για να διατηρείται υγιής ο παπαγάλος. Σε μερικά είδη είναι σημαντική και η πρόσληψη ζωικών πρωτεϊνών. Απαραίτητα στοιχεία είναι οι πέτρες ασβεστίου, το σουπιοκόκκαλο και η άμμος για πουλιά. Προσοχή στις ιδιαίτερες αλμυρές και γλυκές γεύσεις, στον καφέ και το αβοκάντο, όπως επίσης και σε τροφές όπως ξηροί καρποί που πρέπει να δίνονται με μέτρο.

Όσο μεγαλύτερος σε ηλικία είναι ο παπαγάλος που θα αποκτήσετε τόσο δυσκολότερη θα είναι η προσαρμογή του και η ανάπτυξη δεσμού με τα μέλη της οικογένειας. Γενικά είναι πολύ κοινωνικά και ευπροσάρμοστα πουλιά, που αναπτύσσουν ισχυρούς συναισθηματικούς δεσμούς με τον ιδιοκτήτη τους. Έχουν μη επιθετική συμπεριφορά και μπορούν να εμπιστευτούν και άλλους ανθρώπους του οικογενειακού περιβάλλοντος. Είναι ευφυή πουλιά με εξαιρετικές ικανότητες ομιλίας αν εκπαιδευτούν από μικρά. Δεν μπορούν βέβαια να ξεπεράσουν τους Αφρικανικούς παπαγάλους στην ομιλία, αλλά πολλές φορές είναι ικανά να μάθουν διάφορα κόλπα και να διασκεδάζουν τον ιδιοκτήτη τους με τα αστεία καμώματά τους. Απαραίτητα αξεσουάρ στο κλουβί τους είναι τα παιχνίδια με τα οποία ασχολούνται για να μην νιώθουν μονοτονία.

Πολλές φορές σε συνθήκες αιχμαλωσίας παρουσιάζουν δυσκολίες στην συμπεριφορά τους όπως δυνατές κραυγές, αυτοτραυματισμοί και δαγκώματα. Με το μεγάλο και δυνατό ράμφος τους μπορούν ενίοτε να προκαλέσουν τραυματισμούς όχι μόνο σε παιδιά αλλά και σε ενήλικες. Μπορεί να γίνουν ιδιαίτερα απαιτητικά και φωνακλάδικα αν δεν έχουν την επαφή που έχουν ανάγκη από τον ιδιοκτήτη τους. Συχνά παρουσιάζουν νευρώσεις, ξηροδερμίες, μη αναπαραγωγική ικανότητα και αλλεργίες σε ορισμένα φαγητά. Παρουσιάζουν έκδηλη την ανάγκη για στοργή και τρυφερότητα από τον ιδιοκτήτη τους όπως ακριβώς και τα σκυλιά.

Τα υπέροχα αυτά πλάσματα μαγεύουν με την μοναδικότητα του χαρακτήρα τους και γίνονται αμέσως αγαπητά από τους ιδιοκτήτες τους που τα θεωρούν ως αναπόσπαστα μέλη της οικογένειας.

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Πολυ ωραιο αρθρο..  :Big Grin:  
Συγχαρητηρια Γιωργο.. t-twink

----------


## fotis_k

Καλο ειναι να γραφεται η πηγη--> http://petbirds.gr/forum/t6355/

Αυτο το αρθρο το εχει γραψει η Τζωρτζινα η οποια λογικα θα πρεπει να εχει ενημερωθει για την αναδημοσιευση του αρθρου της!?

----------


## Niva2gr

Η συζήτηση σχετικά με την αναφορά της πηγής για τα άρθρα συνεχίζεται εδώ:
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=471

----------


## panos-macaw

πολυ ομορφο αρθρο

----------

